# Can't Clean/Break Down Stock Magazine???



## Yevgenii (Nov 14, 2016)

As the title implies, I can't break down the stock Taurus 1911 magazine. I've looked up countless Youtube videos that show how to break down 1911 mags, and for the love of God I can't take out the follower.

Here's some pics-















I've pushed down the follower, held it in place with a 1/16' screwdriver, and the follower doesn't seem to be made for taking out. I can't take it out and clean, and I've had a few failures in my 1911 now that point to a dirty magazine. Do I need to buy a new one or is there some trick I'm not aware of?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd get a Wilso Combat mag or one that has a removeable floor plate. I looked at a GI mag I have and I think you insert a 1/16" punch in the side hole, compress the spring so you can remove the follower out the front & under the lips that hold the follower in place. I'd get another type that comes apart easier! Have you asked Brownell's Tech or their video library? Try Wilson Combat too? Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can remove the follower and spring from a G.I. 1911 magazine in just a couple of seconds.
But the follower has to be able to separate from its spring, and then rotate within the magazine.
If your magazine's follower won't separate from its spring, or won't rotate at least a little, you won't get it out.

You can clean the inside of any magazine by just pushing the follower as far down inside it as you can, maybe by using only the cleaning brush.
Generally speaking, do not lubricate the inside of a magazine. Just make it as clean as you can.


----------



## Turtle63 (Dec 1, 2016)

Try this.


----------

